# UK Tv



## daxjim (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi I was just wondering what other people use to watch British TV here in Spain?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

daxjim said:


> Hi I was just wondering what other people use to watch British TV here in Spain?


:welcome:

Have you already read the myriad of threads on this topic on this forum? If not, I think you probably ought to as this has been covered many times before.


We use a satellite dish with normal receivers (either from Sky or a Spanish one). We also watch English programs in English on Spanish TDT.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Sky On Demand here.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We are using an IPTV box for BBC1/2 & ITV1 - our SKY HD package is still....so far !!!...giving us ITV2, Channel 5 & sundry others.

We were advised on this Forum, by the very kind resident satellite expert, how to add back Channel 4...

Too many remote controls around....


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

If its the main channels with their extra staions like bbc2 3 etc then filmon.

SD is free.

You will need online speed of a around 2MB+


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

In HD direct from the satellite - even on a 1m dish in this area!

But as the OP is in Barcelona, and is now in a 2e/2f null area, and a dish of at least 3m is required, then the only option is via internet.
Of which you have two options: 
The subscription free Android box option - which most use XBMC and filmon...
A Mag250 box and a subscription...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

With a smart TV which connects directly to our wifi, normally, using Filmon. For programmes we want to watch in HD, we normally download them to a USB and put that in the smart TV. Hence there is no need for an iptv set top box, an android box nor to connect a laptop to the tv. We have a 20mbps internet connection via a local Spanish cable tv company (but we didn't need to take the tv service as well) which costs €18 per month inc. IVA.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Allie-P said:


> We are using an IPTV box for BBC1/2 & ITV1 - our SKY HD package is still....so far !!!...giving us ITV2, Channel 5 & sundry others.
> 
> We were advised on this Forum, by the very kind resident satellite expert, how to add back Channel 4...
> 
> Too many remote controls around....


Hi have been searching the forum for the post about how to add back channel 4 but cant find it can you point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

JaneyO said:


> Hi have been searching the forum for the post about how to add back channel 4 but cant find it can you point me in the right direction? Thanks


If you have a sky card, you can try to add the Irish channel 4s to your "other channel" list via 
services, add channels
on frequency 12480 v 27.5 2/3


----------



## moonman (Oct 1, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> With a smart TV which connects directly to our wifi, normally, using Filmon. For programmes we want to watch in HD, we normally download them to a USB and put that in the smart TV. Hence there is no need for an iptv set top box, an android box nor to connect a laptop to the tv. We have a 20mbps internet connection via a local Spanish cable tv company (but we didn't need to take the tv service as well) which costs €18 per month inc. IVA.


that look like a great internet deal , i am in fuengirola . who are the internet company , thanks.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

JaneyO said:


> Hi have been searching the forum for the post about how to add back channel 4 but cant find it can you point me in the right direction? Thanks



Hi Janey,

As per Sat's post - it's really easy....well, I could do it ! You are not able to record from it, though.

A lot of the technical advice, on here, goes straight over my head 

I am still working out how to record from my Mag 250 box & how to access my 7 day catch up.....the guy, who sold it to us, showed me the basics - saying he would be back for the more complicated stuff.....he wasn't !!!....I think a phone call is in order..

Hopefully, I might receive some very easy instructions from the thread techies


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I've just hooked up my computer to the TV and watch Iplayer, ITV Player, 4OD, Demand 5 and Sky Go. Also use Flixter for movies. Use the Filmon App a fair bit for the live programmes but with the BBC ones its better to download the programme then watch it.

I invested in a wireless keyboard with touchpad on too so I can do everything from the couch.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

My friend in Javea uses Europa Network for her internet and uk tv, she says that it works well. They did the changeover from Movistar for her and she is now thinking of getting one of their set top boxes with 14 day catchup.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

sat said:


> If you have a sky card, you can try to add the Irish channel 4s to your "other channel" list via
> services, add channels
> on frequency 12480 v 27.5 2/3


Thanks you're a star!


----------

